# وموضوع عن التكييف صور



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)

1- مكيف الشباك


----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)

كومبرسور مكيف الشباك


----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)

نظافة الفلتر كل اسبوعين على الاقل


----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*

​*[/FONT]


----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)

2- مكيف منفصل/ اسبيليت جداري

الوحدة الداخلية


----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)

مع الريموت


----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)

3- مكيف منفصل/ اسبيليت كاسيتالوحدة الداخلية
كاسيت دائما معلق بالسقف المستعار/الزائف


----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)

4- مكيف منفصل/ اسبيليت الوحدة الداخلية
دولابي





​


----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)

5- مكيف منفصل/ اسبيليت الوحدة الداخلية
ارضي


----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)

3- مكيف منفصل/ اسبيليت لوحدة الخارجية







وتظهر الوحدة الخارجية والداخلية والريموت كنترول


----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)

اخذ المقاسات لتركيب و خارجية


----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2012)

ملتي


----------



## محمد_86 (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## PS_HVAC (6 يونيو 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير مهندس عاطي 

وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
​


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)

وجزاكم الله خيرا يا شباب


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)

6-PACKAGE A C UNIT صور الباكيدج


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)

http://browningac.com/201/package-acunit-disconnect-reconnect-in-alachua/


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)

130 طن
اكاد لا اصدق


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)

اتمنى ان لا يمر م سامر السعدني من هنا

فصاحب الصورة يستغيث من الحمام وهذه مداخلته
Anyone have any ideas how to keep Pigeons away from this package AC unit, they have tried the Owls, poison corn, fencing, electrical deterrents, and everything else I have ever seen used but to know avail.

Anybody see anything recently which keeps these birds away from a property that actually works good?


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## شرشر الجديد (7 يونيو 2012)

موضوع جميل شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)




----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا نهر العطاء 
ياريت تكمل جميلك بباقي الأنواع 
صور تشريحية جميلة


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا يا نهر العطاء
> ياريت تكمل جميلك بباقي الأنواع
> صور تشريحية جميلة


وجزاكم الله خيرا
وسأواصل


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)

شرشر الجديد قال:


> موضوع جميل شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



العفو يا سيد


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)

A.H.U.


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)

Typical AHU components:
1 - Supply duct
2 - Fan compartment
3 - Flexible connection
4 - Heating and/or cooling coil
5 - Filter compartment
6 - Return and fresh air duct


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)

الصورة بها تمثيل حركي
http://www.epa.gov/iaq/largebldgs/i-beam/visual_reference/series_1/01_03.html


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)

http://www.cool-info.co.uk/air_handling_equipment/air_handling_equip_01.html


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)

http://www.martel-it.com/AHU.htm


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)

المصدر
ولمزيد من الصور
https://www.google.com.sa/search?q=...THKr_4QTK5LS_Aw&ved=0CF4QsAQ&biw=1280&bih=827


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)

http://cset.mnsu.edu/engagethermo/background_information/Centrifugal_Water_Chillers_2.html


----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)

للايجــــــــــــــــــــــــــار


----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)

http://www.enoisecontrol.com/Air_Cooled_Chiller_Noise_Control_Case_Study.html

لدراسة الضجيج الصادر من الشيلر


----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)

وا سامراااااااااااااه


----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)

http://www.bevquip.co.za/large%20chillers.html


----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)

http://www.airtech.co.uk/systems-we-offer/industrial-air-conditioning-chiller-installation/


----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)

http://www.hvactroubleshootingguides.com/hvac-chillers.html


----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)

http://www.rsmas.miami.edu/outreach...go-green/improvements-at-rsmas/chiller-plant/


----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)

http://www.eesiflo.com/chiller_consultant.html


----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)

http://www.polysmart.org/cms/front_content.php?idcat=143&idart=233


----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2012)

مصدر كل الصور

https://www.google.com.sa/search?q=...GYjHmQW_ucDtAQ&ved=0CIkBELAE&biw=1280&bih=827


----------



## حيدراكرم (14 يونيو 2012)

مجهود رائع جدا وبارك الله فيك وياريت تضع كل المشاركات في ملف pdf لنستطيع تنزيلها والأستفاده منها 
مع شكري وتقديري لك.
أبو حيدر العراقي


----------



## aati badri (15 سبتمبر 2012)

حيدراكرم قال:


> مجهود رائع جدا وبارك الله فيك وياريت تضع كل المشاركات في ملف pdf لنستطيع تنزيلها والأستفاده منها
> مع شكري وتقديري لك.
> أبو حيدر العراقي



شكرا على الاطراء يا ابا حيدر


----------

